# Listeria and hand washing?



## peachkin

I messed up :cry:

I made my husband a cold cuts sandwich. I was in a rush, barely washed my hands (I'm talking a water rinse if there was even soap) and then ate my lunch with my hands!

I Googled it and it said you need to wash hands thoroughly to avoid listeria because you can get it that way, too. UGH. I'm so careful with what I eat. Now I'm worried, especially because symptoms don't just show up. 

Anyone else worried about these things?


----------



## ScorpioLoz

Calm down luvvy!! You will most likely NOT contract listeria from doing a cold cuts sandwich! 

Just because we are pregnant does not mean that everything has to stop, just to be safe. We just have to be that extra bit careful but we can make mistakes like any other human. 

When you refer to cold cuts, I assume it's cold meats from a deli or packet that sort of thing? These meats will not have listeria in them. Listeria is only found in raw meat, fish and eggs. Hence why not allowed to eat shellfish, runny eggs or rare meats. 

Handling cold cuts doesn't make a difference either. You done more than what most people do and actually rinsed your hands. 

It might be wise to purchase a non alcohol hand sanitiser. They are my favourite item right now. If I feel that I need to wash my hands but have no time or facilities, I have a squirt of it. It's fine with handling foods too.

Take a breather and stop worrying (easier said than done I know) xxx


----------



## cookette

The chance of listeria in itself is rare. Dont beat yourself up!


----------



## CastawayBride

ScorpioLoz said:


> Calm down luvvy!! You will most likely NOT contract listeria from doing a cold cuts sandwich!
> 
> Just because we are pregnant does not mean that everything has to stop, just to be safe. We just have to be that extra bit careful but we can make mistakes like any other human.
> 
> When you refer to cold cuts, I assume it's cold meats from a deli or packet that sort of thing? These meats will not have listeria in them. Listeria is only found in raw meat, fish and eggs. Hence why not allowed to eat shellfish, runny eggs or rare meats.
> 
> Handling cold cuts doesn't make a difference either. You done more than what most people do and actually rinsed your hands.
> 
> It might be wise to purchase a non alcohol hand sanitiser. They are my favourite item right now. If I feel that I need to wash my hands but have no time or facilities, I have a squirt of it. It's fine with handling foods too.
> 
> Take a breather and stop worrying (easier said than done I know) xxx

You can get listeria in cold cuts, that is why they say avoid deli meats unless you hear them.

I would not worry too much, it is not like you ingested the meat. If you feel sick I would just tell your doctor your concerns...


----------



## Chameleon

ScorpioLoz said:


> When you refer to cold cuts, I assume it's cold meats from a deli or packet that sort of thing? These meats will not have listeria in them. Listeria is only found in raw meat, fish and eggs. Hence why not allowed to eat shellfish, runny eggs or rare meats.

Listeria can be in anything that's not recently cooked, including deli meats. In fact, one of the most common foods that spread Listeria is canteloupe, for some reason (they never tell us not to eat canteloupe, though!)

HOWEVER, the chances of getting Listeria is _really_ low! Don't beat yourself up about it! We get told all these things to avoid, but they don't really do a good job letting us know the difference between relative risk and absolute risk.

This paper estimates that only one in 83,000 servings of deli meat can cause Listeriosis--and that's eating the meat, not handling in. (Likewise, don't stress about brie--only one in 5 million servings are risky!) So don't stress!


----------



## cookette

Chameleon said:


> ScorpioLoz said:
> 
> 
> When you refer to cold cuts, I assume it's cold meats from a deli or packet that sort of thing? These meats will not have listeria in them. Listeria is only found in raw meat, fish and eggs. Hence why not allowed to eat shellfish, runny eggs or rare meats.
> 
> Listeria can be in anything that's not recently cooked, including deli meats. In fact, one of the most common foods that spread Listeria is canteloupe, for some reason (they never tell us not to eat canteloupe, though!)
> 
> HOWEVER, the chances of getting Listeria is _really_ low! Don't beat yourself up about it! We get told all these things to avoid, but they don't really do a good job letting us know the difference between relative risk and absolute risk.
> 
> This paper estimates that only one in 83,000 servings of deli meat can cause Listeriosis--and that's eating the meat, not handling in. (Likewise, don't stress about brie--only one in 5 million servings are risky!) So don't stress!Click to expand...

Yes, this exactly.

Listeria develops from the product sitting in moisture, hence deli meats. Dr actually advised me this is the most prevalent way to get it; a girl at another dental office lost her baby to it. Very scary. They decided it was linked to the wal mart deli counter that she frequented. 

But again, drastically rare!!!


----------



## patch2006uk

CastawayBride said:


> ScorpioLoz said:
> 
> 
> Calm down luvvy!! You will most likely NOT contract listeria from doing a cold cuts sandwich!
> 
> Just because we are pregnant does not mean that everything has to stop, just to be safe. We just have to be that extra bit careful but we can make mistakes like any other human.
> 
> When you refer to cold cuts, I assume it's cold meats from a deli or packet that sort of thing? These meats will not have listeria in them. Listeria is only found in raw meat, fish and eggs. Hence why not allowed to eat shellfish, runny eggs or rare meats.
> 
> Handling cold cuts doesn't make a difference either. You done more than what most people do and actually rinsed your hands.
> 
> It might be wise to purchase a non alcohol hand sanitiser. They are my favourite item right now. If I feel that I need to wash my hands but have no time or facilities, I have a squirt of it. It's fine with handling foods too.
> 
> Take a breather and stop worrying (easier said than done I know) xxx
> 
> *
> You can get listeria in cold cuts, that is why they say avoid deli meats unless you hear them.*
> 
> I would not worry too much, it is not like you ingested the meat. If you feel sick I would just tell your doctor your concerns...Click to expand...

NHS advice in the UK is that deli meat is fine, but to heat it or avoid if worried. Pre-packed sandwiches are another big cause of listeria, but there isn't advice to avoid those, either. Listeria is a horrible thing to pick up, and it can be very dangerous. But it really is incredibly rare, especially if food cooling and storage guidelines are followed. Try not to stress over things too much - you'll drive yourself mad!


----------



## CastawayBride

patch2006uk said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScorpioLoz said:
> 
> 
> Calm down luvvy!! You will most likely NOT contract listeria from doing a cold cuts sandwich!
> 
> Just because we are pregnant does not mean that everything has to stop, just to be safe. We just have to be that extra bit careful but we can make mistakes like any other human.
> 
> When you refer to cold cuts, I assume it's cold meats from a deli or packet that sort of thing? These meats will not have listeria in them. Listeria is only found in raw meat, fish and eggs. Hence why not allowed to eat shellfish, runny eggs or rare meats.
> 
> Handling cold cuts doesn't make a difference either. You done more than what most people do and actually rinsed your hands.
> 
> It might be wise to purchase a non alcohol hand sanitiser. They are my favourite item right now. If I feel that I need to wash my hands but have no time or facilities, I have a squirt of it. It's fine with handling foods too.
> 
> Take a breather and stop worrying (easier said than done I know) xxx
> 
> *
> You can get listeria in cold cuts, that is why they say avoid deli meats unless you hear them.*
> 
> I would not worry too much, it is not like you ingested the meat. If you feel sick I would just tell your doctor your concerns...Click to expand...
> 
> NHS advice in the UK is that deli meat is fine, but to heat it or avoid if worried. Pre-packed sandwiches are another big cause of listeria, but there isn't advice to avoid those, either. Listeria is a horrible thing to pick up, and it can be very dangerous. But it really is incredibly rare, especially if food cooling and storage guidelines are followed. Try not to stress over things too much - you'll drive yourself mad!Click to expand...

We are advised very differently in the US and the thought of steaming hot deli meat makes me wanna hurl! :haha:

https://www.cdc.gov/pregnancy/infections-listeria.html

although rare I have known of cases that it has happened and a baby is lost. I am not willing to risk it!


----------



## patch2006uk

I have heard in the past that the UK advice reflects that our food service places (cafes, restaurants, even street vendors) are better regulated and have higher standards of cleanliness, and food storage guidelines are enforced more strictly over here too. Never read an actual report or article on the numbers, but it's one explanation for the differing advice! I think eat what you're comfortable with eating is generally good advice-if the thought of a turkey slice brings you out in a cold sweat, it's probably not worth eating. But it also is unlikely to do you or baby any harm if you eat it, either :)


----------



## CastawayBride

patch2006uk said:


> I have heard in the past that the UK advice reflects that our food service places (cafes, restaurants, even street vendors) are better regulated and have higher standards of cleanliness, and food storage guidelines are enforced more strictly over here too. Never read an actual report or article on the numbers, but it's one explanation for the differing advice! I think eat what you're comfortable with eating is generally good advice-if the thought of a turkey slice brings you out in a cold sweat, it's probably not worth eating. But it also is unlikely to do you or baby any harm if you eat it, either :)

Oh trust me my hubby already knows what my "meal" will be after delivery: an Italian Sub with a Diet Coke! :haha:


----------



## patch2006uk

CastawayBride said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> I have heard in the past that the UK advice reflects that our food service places (cafes, restaurants, even street vendors) are better regulated and have higher standards of cleanliness, and food storage guidelines are enforced more strictly over here too. Never read an actual report or article on the numbers, but it's one explanation for the differing advice! I think eat what you're comfortable with eating is generally good advice-if the thought of a turkey slice brings you out in a cold sweat, it's probably not worth eating. But it also is unlikely to do you or baby any harm if you eat it, either :)
> 
> Oh trust me my hubby already knows what my "meal" will be after delivery: an Italian Sub with a Diet Coke! :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds good! I've been enjoying my much missed pate and brie since Alex was born. :)


----------



## CastawayBride

patch2006uk said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> I have heard in the past that the UK advice reflects that our food service places (cafes, restaurants, even street vendors) are better regulated and have higher standards of cleanliness, and food storage guidelines are enforced more strictly over here too. Never read an actual report or article on the numbers, but it's one explanation for the differing advice! I think eat what you're comfortable with eating is generally good advice-if the thought of a turkey slice brings you out in a cold sweat, it's probably not worth eating. But it also is unlikely to do you or baby any harm if you eat it, either :)
> 
> Oh trust me my hubby already knows what my "meal" will be after delivery: an Italian Sub with a Diet Coke! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds good! I've been enjoying my much missed pate and brie since Alex was born. :)Click to expand...


Mmmm.... I love Brie melted over French bread!


----------

